# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Multiple Induction Technique (MIT)

## Burke

*Multiple Induction Technique*

Hi everyone! I've gotten some questions in the past about how how I attain lucidity so I figured I'd give it its own thread for all to see. The key that a lot of people seem to overlook when trying to get lucid is that you don't have to stick to any one method. You don't have to go all out on your ADA, or just go for that WBTB/WILD combo. Instead, expand your horizons and include _all_ the techniques! Ok, not all, but more than one or two.

A quick glance at the various induction techniques will give you some ideas as to how you can get lucid, but once you look a little deeper and read up on what each method is and how it works, you'll start to notice some similarities and synergies between the various techniques. My list that I use is as follows:

*Keep in mind this is along with the basics, such as keeping a dream journal*

*SAT/ADA* - Sporadic Awareness Technique/All Day Awareness
*DILD* - Dream Induced Lucid Dream
*MILD* - Mnemonic/Mantra Induced Lucid Dream
*WBTB* - Wake Back to Bed
*WILD* - Wake Induced Lucid Dream
*DEILD* - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream

This tutorial will be most beneficial to the somewhat experienced lucid dreamers, or those who have experimented with techniques and know what works well for them, such as any mantras for MILD, experience with WILD, as well as WBTBs. I won't go into great detail on how to perform each technique, but I will include what I've found works best. *HOWEVER*! There is still a ton of information for dreamers of every level, so even if you just found out what lucid dreaming is, it should still be worth a read. Until you get some experience with each technique, though, *I very highly suggest people just starting out to stick to one method*, or at least a basic WBTB/X combination. Once you get a feel for each of the various ways to get lucid you can really start combining these techniques and get the most out of it.

*SAT/ADA*
Let's get started, shall we? This is the bulk of your waking-life practice for lucid dreaming. You can do one or the other, but again, I find that a combination of the two works best. I spend 5-10 minutes on SAT each day, often during breaks at work or between classes, but any time you can devote to this is well worth it. Spend this time focusing on all your surroundings and each one of your senses. From how your clothes feel, to the ambient noises around you. This is your burst of awareness training, aiding you in becoming 100% aware of everything going on around you, as well as within yourself.

I tone down the ADA bit since doing both at full bore can really burn you out, but if you find ADA works better then SAT, feel free to put more effort into it. ADA is exactly what it stands for: all day awareness. For the other ~16 hours you're awake you still want to be aware of your surroundings. You don't want to rely on less than 1% of your day making that much of an impact. So for the rest of the day, put a small amount of effort into noticing the little things that go on around you, such as what else is going on on your screen while you read this. That banner at the top of the site - have you ever really paid attention to it? Have you noticed _both_ moons, or how one half is mirrored at the bottom of the site, too? These are the little things you want to notice, but again, don't wear yourself out. As you get used to being more aware throughout the day, you can up the ante a bit and try noticing more, but don't hurt yourself  :wink2: .

*DILD*

DILD is one of the so called "back-up plans" of these techniques. When all else fails, when your WILD fizzles and your alarm doesn't go off for your WBTB, DILD is what you fall back on for that chance at getting lucid. DILD is, from my experience, the least reliable of these methods. It works for a lot of people, and my first lucid dream was a DILD, but I find that it's tough to get a consistent flow of lucids from it. But when you can't quite get that DEILD down, the DILD coin flip may just throw you into a lucid instead. 

There are many ways to have DILDs. In fact, ADA and SAT are forms of DILD, but I'm talking about the classic, old-fashioned technique. This is where the basics come in. That dream journal you've been keeping for the past few days/weeks? Read through it. Look for similarities and connections between your dreams. Find your _dream signs_. Then, when going about your daily life, your ADA/SAT will help you notice those dream signs. And when you see that store from your dreams or that strange looking animal from the night before, perform a reality check. And I don't mean plug your nose, breathe, and give up after two seconds. I mean plug your nose, focus on how your nose _feels_ and how the world around you _feels_. Perform a mini SAT for just a few seconds while you do your reality check. If you take away one thing from this tutorial, make it be this: *Take time with your RCs*. If you do a half-assed job when you're awake, you're not going to put in any effort in your dreams, and you may end up missing it. I've experienced this disappointment first hand, waking up from your dream, remembering looking at your hands and seeing seven fingers on one hand, and shrugging it off. "Eh, looks about right." It's not so right now that you're awake, is it? Always put effort into your RCs. It only takes 10-15 seconds, so make them count.

In addition to reality checks and dream signs aiding in DILD, just thinking about lucid dreams during the day helps tremendously. A small percentage of your day is involved in your dreams for that night. When you increase the amount of time spent being around lucid dreams in one way or another, you're more likely to have them included in your dreams for that night, and thus more likely to become lucid. Now if you can't spend hours each day reading up on lucid dreaming, or if you're just not motivated to spend a ton of time on Dreamviews each day, that's OK. It's not the end of the world. If you find yourself tight on time for lucid dreaming, cut this part first, as it will not have a huge impact on your success. But hey, you love it here, right? _Riiiiight?_ 

*MILD*

And now for what I feel to be the most well rounded induction technique: the MILD. When I say well rounded I mean fairly consistent, successful, and easy to perform. I've had a lot of success with it, and even talked about it in one of the Dreamviews podcasts, so much so that I perform two MILDs over the course of this induction technique cycle. One while falling asleep for the first time, and then again when paired with a WBTB. For the first one each night, I do a more relaxed, simplified version since it's likely been a long day and I just want to enjoy the comfort of my bed. I'm sure many of you are in the same boat. For those who don't know, MILD is repeating a mantra related to lucid dreaming, or any self-suggestion accompanied with falling asleep. This means saying something as simple as "I will lucid dream" over and over while you fall asleep. In your head, mind you; don't say it out loud or you'll never get to sleep  :wink2: . But remember that the first mantra for the night should be short, sweet, and to the point. You don't want to keep yourself up.

Now, what should you say while falling asleep? Just, "I will lucid dream?" Well, this is where you get to be as creative as you like. You could just repeat "Lucid dream," or even go a step further and just repeat "LD" over and over, but I find that these can be _too_ simple at times. You also don't want to go "I will recognize my dream signs and perform this reality check and then go fly and complete the task of the month!" You'll just never get to sleep. Any place in the middle with a quick, succinct message that gets the point across. Keep it affirmative and be confident in what you say. Some phrases include "I will recognize I'm dreaming" or "I will get lucid tonight." Basically, anything that includes your goal that's not overly complicated. You don't want to keep yourself awake, but you also want it to be effective.

As stated, I find that two MILDs, the second with a WBTB, works best. But give the second one a bit more substance behind it. If you start with "I will lucid dream" perhaps add a small goal with it, such as "I will get lucid and fly," or any other goal you're trying to achieve. Because of the WBTB you'll likely be much more tired and can lengthen the mantra without keeping yourself awake, but again, keep it within reason. This is one place where you should experiment with different mantras, give test it out to see which one works best and then go from there. The downside for the more inexperienced group of dreamers here is that it's hard to tell whether it was the mantra that helped you, or the DILD/ADA/SAT techniques. However, much like keeping lucid dreaming on your mind during the day, the small details of your mantra will not have a huge impact on your success. Changing "have a lucid dream" to "get lucid" will not cause a large change, but every bit helps.

*WBTB*

Now for perhaps the simplest, but most important part of this technique: the WBTB. This is what separates a simple MILD with some awareness training from a combination of half a dozen synergistic induction techniques. Once you add in waking up in the night, you open up WILDs and its variants, and can further improve upon MILDs. I've even heard of people having luck with alarms and DEILDs/EILDs (External induced lucid dream, such as LaBerge's NovaDreamer). Again, though, you can add a lot of customization to your WBTB. If you have experience with WILDs but have to get up beforehand, use the bathroom, etc., then you're better off with a longer, more active WBTB. If you've never had much success with WILDs or just don't feel like trying it, cut your WBTB to just waking up, rolling over in bed, and performing your second MILD.

Experiment a little with this. Test around to see how long your WBTB should be for the best results. Some people prefer a couple minutes, just a quick trip to the bathroom, while others like to walk around, get a small glass of water, and even hop on Dreamviews for a little bit. It's all a matter of preference. It's also good to know when it's best to wake up, be it four hours or six. You want to find the time right before a REM cycle begins, so that when you do try and WILD it's more likely to be successful. This is one of those places where prior experience can come in handy, since having so many techniques at once can be hard to mess/tinker with, but it is by no means mandatory that you have any lucid dreams under your belt to try  :smiley: . 

*WILD*

This is what's likely the most difficult but rewarding part of this technique. WILDs are often considered to be more difficult than DILDs, and I would agree. They're less beginner friendly and require some experience and finesse to execute successfully and consistently. But that doesn't mean don't give it a try! WILDs are awesome because once you get good at them, you can just slip into a dream whenever you feel like it, either after a WBTB, such as with this technique, or during an afternoon nap. Plus, that feeling of the dream forming and shaping around you is quite a trip  :smiley: . However, this is also where I mentioned earlier that you'd do the second MILD. That's because, like I mentioned, WILDs are often more difficult than other techniques, and sometimes you can tell that a WILD is just not going to happen tonight. In that case, just relax, forget about the WILD, and stick with the MILD. Give your second mantra a whirl and drift off into your lucids!

Once you get used to both WILDs and MILDs, you can even combine them! While falling asleep for your WILD, instead of counting or focusing on breathing, why not focus on your mantra? Sure, you could count down from 100, or breathe in.... then out, or you could instead kill two birds with one stone and focus on performing a MILD. This way, if you think you've got WILDs down but for some reason it's just not working out, you still have MILD to fall back on. Then, if MILD fails, you have DILD to fall back on! *This is the heart of this technique.* The ability to have backup plan after backup plan provides great, consistent lucid dreams with a surprisingly low amount of effort. 

But hey, who's to say your WILD fails? That's no way to think, after all! You're going to get lucid, and you're going to drift off into a dream while repeating your mantra, and before you know it you're flying through the air, fending off bad guys and kicking ass in fairy tales (Obligatory TotY insert  :wink2: ). And then guess what!? Your MILD is successful too! So then you've lost lucidity and continue on with your dream, perhaps you didn't quite accomplish your goal. But then you notice something that reminds of that goal, of becoming lucid, so you perform a RC and BAM! Two lucid dreams in one night. You adventure around, and finally accomplish that task you've been working forever at. You're feeling accomplished and relaxed, so you drift off into non-lucidity once again. But what's that? It's that strange dog that always seems to be around in your dreams. You recognize it thanks to your SAT/ADA, do one more RC and then voila! Lucid for a third time in on night. And you know what? You did your goal, so you decide to relax, have some fun, and fight off a horde of zombies because, come on, who doesn't like killing zombies?

*DEILD*

But wait, there's more! We still have one more technique to add in: DEILD. DEILD is my personal favorite method. It comprises over half my lucid dreams and is my preferred method. This is where some of my bias and subjective experience comes into play. I find that at the end of a regular dream, when everything is fading away, I'll often get a quick spark of lucidity for just a few seconds before I wake up. I'll try and save the dream, but this often doesn't work, so I'm then able to prepare myself for a DEILD, removing the need for an alarm of some sort. But don't let this discourage you from practicing DEILD and adding it into this technique! You'll likely have your own preferred technique and you can focus on that for the majority of your lucids. But enough about that, lets get into how DEILD fits into this menagerie of induction techniques.

DEILD is the last method on our list, and often occurs towards the end of the sleep cycle. You can use SAT/ADA/even MILD to help yourself recognize when a dream is fading so you can recognize it and either salvage it or prepare for a DEILD. For MILD just simply change your mantra to something along the lines of "I'll recognize a dream fading." Then, once you do have that burst of awareness at the end, just lay completely still, don't even open your eyes, and envision the dream you just came from. You can picture a new dream scene, but I find going back into a dream and _then_ changing your surroundings is easier. Then it's like a faster, easier WILD, often without ever leaving/entering sleep paralysis! The best part is, you can chain them together. You're already lucid, so recognizing the end of the dream is that much easier, and if you can sleep in then you're often able to get in an extra 2 or 3 dreams. See how high you can chain them!

Another way of having DEILDs, apart of recognizing the end of dreams, is to train yourself not to move when you wake up. Don't move, don't open your eyes, and once you reach this point you will often wake up and, before you even have time to move, stop yourself and jump right back into the dream. This can be done with mantras, or just keeping it in mind while falling asleep/waking up. If you're new to lucid dreaming, this way is probably best, but if you've had some already, you'd be more likely to recognize that "dream fading" sensation. 



That's all the techniques I've added so far, and in total, this is the order we're looking at each day/night: 
*SAT/ADA* --> *RCs/DILD Preparations* --> *1st MILD* --> (Possible MILD/DILD) --> *WBTB* --> *WILD+MILD* --> (Possible MILD/DILD) --> *DEILD* --> Dream Journal!



Ok, let's recap. You fall asleep for the first time repeating your mantra, and then wake up a bit later for your WBTB. You roll around, maybe read a post or two here on Dreamviews, and then back to sleep to try and WILD. You repeat your longer mantra and focus on transitioning smoothly into a lucid dream. Unfortunately, your WILD doesn't work out and you just simply fall asleep. You wake up the next morning, a couple regular dreams, nothing too exciting, and sadly both your MILD and DILD failed. You recognized one dream fading, but in trying to save it you moved your real body and messed up your DEILD too. This is about as bad as it gets, but hey, it's better than just going, "darn, guess I'll just have to be more aware!" or questioning your mantra. When you do multiple techniques, even without putting large amounts of effort into it, you at least feel like you're giving it all you've got.

But let's do a 180. You fall asleep with your MILD and wake up for your WBTB and, what do you know, you got lucid in your first half of sleep! Awesome! You jot it down real quick during your WBTB and then go back to bed for your WILD/MILD combo. You repeat your new mantra, "I will become lucid and do the TotM" feeling confident. You feel your body getting heavy, start seeing colors, and before you know it, you're in a field somewhere, perform a RC, and tada! lucid yet again with a successful WILD. You fly away and even complete the advanced TotM. Feeling satisfied, your lucidity fades and you're back into normal dreams. But then, you see the same place you were for your TotM, question it, and bam! three lucids, this one thanks to your MILD. This time you do the basic one as well. I'll take two wings, please! Ahh yes, both TotM down and feeling confident, you once again let it fade into non-lucidity. And then, hey! It's your uncle you never see outside your dreams! You do yet another reality check and, what do you know, _four_ lucid dreams in a row! You have your DILD/SAT/ADA to thank for this one. 

Now you're going big. You remember some of the TotY and think, "This is the year I'm going to do it." You fly off and try your hardest, but in the midst of a giant battle, you feel the dream fade. You try to save it, spinning around, doing anything to stay in the dream, but its no use. It's over... or is it? You wake up, stay still, not even opening your eyes. You keep imagining the battle scene, the sounds of hundreds shouting, swords clashing, explosions going off, and before you know it, you're back in there in the heat of the battle. Once again you go after the TotY. You see it within your grasp, you reach out for it, and... the dream fades again. There's not enough time to finish the task, but hey, you did one DEILD, why not go for another? You remain calm, picture the battle scene yet again, and then before you know it, you've reached out, task in hand, and can now confidently wake up, knowing you had an absolutely phenomenal night. But hey, how many dreams can you chain so you go back in.....

And before you know it, you wake up notice it's only 6:00AM, and you don't have to get ready for work until 7:00. You have several lucids under your belt, both TotM, and even one of the TotY done; you had the most fun you've ever have in lucid dreams, and you get another hour of sleep! That's a damn good night if you ask me.

*General Tips and Suggestions*

This is my personal method. These are the techniques I use and that I've found work best. Please keep in mind that this is all _subjective_ and what works for me may not work for you. However, the basic premise holds true no matter which techniques you use: *A combination of induction techniques increases the likelihood of becoming lucid.* You're free to tweak this and change any of the methods you'd like to find the combination that works best for you. If you want to test out that new NovaDreamer for an EILD, throw that in, or replace your WBTB with it if you don't want to wake up. Can't seem to get the hang of WILDs? Toss them. You don't have to do every single thing I've listed here. But be aware that there are some techniques that just do not work together, such as WILD and FILD, but most can find a home. As long as they aren't contradictory, the more the merrier!

So there you have it, my personal way of getting lucid. With this technique I've had over 8 lucid dreams in one night, and it's common for me to have several in one night. It's highly customizable and can be suited to your wants/needs, and even if you've never had a lucid dream before, I hope you've gotten some ideas from this and are that much closer  :smiley:  Thanks for reading!

----------


## sparkley

So by doing DEILD or MILD you don't go into sleep paralysis?

----------


## Burke

MILD does not include any SP. It's a form of DILD so you realize you're dreaming after you're asleep. With DEILD you normally don't leave SP after waking up, so you don't even notice it. The time your awake with DEILD is so small that you hardly notice it if at all.

----------


## Caiocontieri

> The ability to have backup plan after backup plan provides great, consistent lucid dreams with a surprisingly low amount of effort.



I really like your concept of having a *backup plan* if things don't go _"According to plan"_.

And also, such a clean and concise tutorial can approach that many induction techniques,to help sum up all them and make that a efficient practice that is the daily tasks to make you lucid in a dream.

 ::thanks::

----------


## sparkley

I might have to try MILD and DEILD tonight  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

This is brilliant, and a very common theme I notice among the accomplished LDers: multiple techniques every night.        I really like how you've woven together the daytime practice and given practical tips for nighttime practice to do this.   Those of us still in the midst of pursuing more frequent and better LDs can really use such clear, detailed tutorials.      I need to train myself not to move after waking up, and/or to notice the end of non-lucid dreams.   Right now I discover myself awake in bed, not even sure if I've gone to sleep from the previous waking.  Only either looking at a clock or having new dream recall come in tells me whether or not I've just woken from a dream.   I've had one DEILD and one DEID (dream reentry, but not lucid) so far, and they are probably my favorite part of dreaming.   No luck with classical WILD so far, almost all my LDs are DILDs from MILD/SSILD/ADA.    Thanks again!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nothing wrong with having that big bag o' tricks, as it were. I may have to reference this thread in the next podcast if you don't mind, Burke. It kinda ties in to one of the submitted questions.

----------


## benni

This is absolutely awesome! I always wanted to sum-up all the things that I do (which are SAT, ADA and MILD and of course RCs and WBTB) and to be honest I was a little too lazy  ::D:  But that's exactly what you did now with so much information and heaps of advice... just great! Thanks a lot! 





> SAT/ADA --> RCs/DILD Preparations --> 1st MILD --> (Possible MILD/DILD) --> WBTB --> WILD+MILD --> (Possible MILD/DILD) --> DEILD --> Dream Journal!



I put this down on a horizontal piece of paper on the top and added heaps of bulletpoints underneath every technique - that's a perfect little overview to look at every morning/evening! Thanks again - that's just fabulous!

----------


## FryingMan

SAT is not in the DV dictionary.  I searched a bit and found the tutorial for it:

SAT - Sporadic Awareness Technique A DILD Variation by Puffin

I do this too.   It's very similar to Tholey's "Reflection/Intention".   I try to do ADA/RC (ADA but focused only on a few particular things so it's less of a strain) but it ends up being more like SAT  :smiley: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Nothing wrong with having that big bag o' tricks, as it were. I may have to reference this thread in the next podcast if you don't mind, Burke. It kinda ties in to one of the submitted questions.



Done did it: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ml#post2077290

I referenced MIT in the second question from fogelbise. Thanks again, Burke for the great tutorial!

----------


## Sageous

Excellent tutorial, Burke, and indeed a valuable concept -- having a full LD'ing toolbox -- that ought to be repeated more often.

I just have one nit-picky little thing that I try to mention every time I notice it -- I'm sure everybody appreciates that!  :wink2: :

DILD and WILD/DEILD are not techniques, but rather descriptions of the state of mind that accompanies the transition from wake to sleep in each. MILD is actually the only true technique of the three, which is one reason it works so well with any version of transition.  I used to argue that WBTB is also not a technique, but part of a greater process, but I've been having second thoughts about that.

So:

WILD = Wake *Initiated* Lucid Dream, meaning that you never lose track of your waking-life self-awareness during the transition from wake to sleep to dream.

DILD = Dream *Initiated* Lucid dream, meaning that you become aware that you are dreaming during the dream.

DEILD = Dream Exit *Initiated* Lucid Dream, meaning that you maintain self-awareness as you wake from a LD (or exit a NLD and remember you were dreaming) during the brief transition from dream to wakefulness and back to sleep. 

MILD = Mnemonically Induced Lucid Dream, is as you listed, though I would leave off the mantra bit (a mantra is important in setting intention, but it is not the whole thing).

Though this might sound like a small thing -- and DV's Dictionary even uses "induced" rather than "initiated," so it's totally excusable -- I think it is worth mentioning here, because it goes to your point that many techniques can be used to induce DILD's and WILD/DEILD's, and whether you have a WILD or a DILD ought to be based more on timing or circumstance than on whether you solely practice techniques that bring you to one or the other... but the techniques are how you _get to_ WILD/DEILD and DILD, and not WILD/DEILD and DILD themselves -- they are states of mind.  Also, this is not a semantics exercise, as there is a deep difference between the words "induced" and "initiated."

Other than that, great tutorial!  I hope you don't mind my bizarre need to get the definitions right, and of course I hope you'll forgive my intrusion.

[EDIT: Forgot to mention that these definitions are from EWOLD, not just the top of my head.]

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know we reaalllly screw up that terminology a lot on the forum. But you cleared it up pretty well there Sageous.

- One uses a technique to INDUCE a lucid dream (be it wake initiated or dream initiated), but WILD and DILD themselves are not techniques. Though I'm not sure I'm ready to tackle the daunting task of editing the terminology forum-wide just yet  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Fantastic tutorial, Burke!!
One of the best things I came across on here - great that you Ophelia take it up, too! Looking forward to the podcast-listening very much - I love them!

This is honestly exactly what I want - and funnily enough, benni - I almost made a pm-attack on _you_ to get such an overview of your LD-activities - but I took mercy in you - expecting it to be a piece of work.

Thank you so much - I will take it all to heart, Burke!
A really methodical easy to follow comprehensive all-round-packet!

What I esp. like - and not ever have thought of - is this *noticing, when/that a normal dream fades*.
I know what you mean - last night, too.
At the end of a dream - I feel it fade - if I want it to go on - there is a small grey-zone, where I have a semi-lucidity - in as far as my waking consciousness wants to hold on to a dream.
And I often do enter a dream once more - but non-lucidly.
My main interest then being that I want the dream to go on - not lucidity.. ::roll:: 

But if I mantra on it - I hope, I will then use it and get lucid, once I perceive it again!!

Funnily enough - the only thing coming to my mind to add - is from you Sageous - without you mentioning it yourself:

To include into the seriously taken RC - a short view back on where you were, and what was the case 10 min. ago.
A RetroRC - RRC is that correct so?
I think, this worked for me once in a FA in combination with nose-plug.

I really love this totorial!!

thank-you.gif

----------


## StephL

Aaand - I forgot - I had a huge smile on my face, when you named the night, when everything clicks a 180!!
I am a darts-enthusiast myself!

----------


## spd

Nice tutorial Burke! 

I find this very interesting with MILD being my favourite induction technique I really think I can try and adopt something similar. The idea of doing a quick mantra as your going to bed normally and doing a more specific one after you wbtb is a very good idea. I understand that, that's your style of doing it but another thing that I am going to do to this technique is after the wbtb  add some dream incubation to go along with the mantra and perhaps add some some Day Dream Awareness into the day time practices too its a lot to juggle but without the hard work there won't be much lucid dreams haha but then again maybe I will focus less on other stuff in this tutorial..

Also you mentioned that you can relax and attempt a MILD after a WILD attempt isn't going anywhere and the opposite has nearly happened to me a few times. I will be repeating my mantra after my wbtb and I find that if I focus on the mantra and don't move to much I could have a good chance of getting a WILD too! although I have never successfully achieved a WILD by doing this, I have gotten some hypnogogic imagery and felt sleep paralysis before.

Interesting guide and I figured now is a good chance to tell you that I enjoyed your podcast on MILD and DILD. Oh and thanks to Ophelia and Rarecola too!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sageous

> I know we reaalllly screw up that terminology a lot on the forum. But you cleared it up pretty well there Sageous.
> 
> - One uses a technique to INDUCE a lucid dream (be it wake initiated or dream initiated), but WILD and DILD themselves are not techniques. Though I'm not sure I'm ready to tackle the daunting task of editing the terminology forum-wide just yet



Yeah, I guess the word "induced" has woven itself pretty securely into the fiber of these (and no doubt all the other) forums, huh?  Oh, well, what can you do?

----------


## benni

> This is honestly exactly what I want - and funnily enough, benni - I almost made a pm-attack on you to get such an overview of your LD-activities - but I took mercy in you - expecting it to be a piece of work.



Oh haha, feel free to PM me at any time!  :smiley:  If you did, I probably would have attempted to create a similar overview (excluding WILDs because I yet have to induce a LD with WILD). It might have been good but not even closely as detailed and complete as this overview right here.





> What I esp. like - and not ever have thought of - is this noticing, when/that a normal dream fades.



Same with me! After paying attention to it and reading through my DJ a little bit I really see that the end of all my dreams seems a lot less vivid and incomplete... I shall try to notice this feeling more often.

----------


## Burke

> Same with me! After paying attention to it and reading through my DJ a little bit I really see that the end of all my dreams seems a lot less vivid and incomplete... I shall try to notice this feeling more often.



Noticing that feeling is actually why I find DEILDs to be easy for me. Personally, I find normal WILDs very difficult, and have only successfully done them several times, but DEILDs are like short-cuts to WILDs  :smiley: . If I didn't have a knack for feeling when the dream's fading, I probably wouldn't do nearly as many DEILDs. 

And as far as the induced/initiated semantic, I see what you guys are saying. To initiate is different then to induce, but as time has gone on we have pretty much exclusively used induced for any techniques. Plus, it's normally said as the acronym, not written completely out. I find that it would indeed be far to difficult to try and convert the entire forum to having WILD/DILD/DEILD be initiated, and it's probably best to keep it as is. Words evolve, and it seems we've pushed them along  :smiley:

----------


## benni

> Noticing that feeling is actually why I find DEILDs to be easy for me. Personally, I find normal WILDs very difficult, and have only successfully done them several times, but DEILDs are like short-cuts to WILDs . If I didn't have a knack for feeling when the dream's fading, I probably wouldn't do nearly as many DEILDs.



I yet have to succeed in having a DEILD. Can you give me some advice? I actually manage to wake up with my eyes closed without moving quite frequently... however there are two problems that I don't seem to overcome. 1) Either I just lay still for 30 minutes without anything happening except for the paralysis giving me an uncompfortable feeling all the time or 2) I have a dry throat and I HAVE TO swallow. I have tried to refrain from doing that, but sometimes it just doesn't work. How do you get across that line of getting the dream started?  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

I want to get mention something - I think, it was BrandonBoss, who wrote about it - sorry if not:

Not be afraid of loosing an LD - but while having that fading phenomenon - mentally prepare for a DEILD right back.
Like stay still, eyes closed, re-enter.
The only two DEILDs of mine were LD-LD, too - and I find the thought very re-assuring!
Instead of spinning or panicking or whatever - just use that realization, that the LD is about to end to set you up for DEILD.
One could get rid of unnaturally short lucid dreams due to negative expectations like this - not just chain LDs.

----------


## Burke

> I yet have to succeed in having a DEILD. Can you give me some advice? I actually manage to wake up with my eyes closed without moving quite frequently... however there are two problems that I don't seem to overcome. 1) Either I just lay still for 30 minutes without anything happening except for the paralysis giving me an uncompfortable feeling all the time or 2) I have a dry throat and I HAVE TO swallow. I have tried to refrain from doing that, but sometimes it just doesn't work. How do you get across that line of getting the dream started?



I find that it's often easier to re-enter the previous dream that I just came from. Don't spend 30 minutes trying to enter a new dream, try just going back into the old one. Your mind already has the details of it so you should transition much quicker, and then you can just go from there. Honestly, if you don't have success within 5 minutes, just fall asleep normally. It's not a full WILD, it shouldn't take more than a couple minutes. Don't waste your sleep on it  :smiley: 

As for the dry throat, there's not a whole much you can do. If you have to swallow, swallow, don't sit there aching over it because then you definitely won't get back to sleep. Swallowing isn't a big deal, either. It will likely cause you to have a little bit more difficulty, but nothing substantial. If you swallow just give yourself a couple extra minutes to get back to the on the brink of sleep feeling.

----------


## StephL

Ah - got to report - I did my first real non-lucid to LD DEILD last night!!
With my multiple alarm auto-snooze function - I use this:   Alarm Clock Bud Pro for IPhone

Was the second of 6 alarms I set - two woke me, and with some mantra-ing I fell back asleep, two found me awake and one I must have missed.

Was feeling super-easy - the alarm woke me from a dream - I listened to it - 5 sec..
My face was towards the bed - and fitting that position - I suddenly could look through my eyelids like through a camera-seeker - and saw the ground, covered in decorative pebbles.
It felt easy to made that bigger and more realistic - then came a bodily "wuusch"-feeling - and I was there!
First LD after a longer dry-spell.
Which I had brought upon myself by suspending all activities, waiting for the application to be found and bought.

 ::yddd::

----------


## Meskhetyw

> I yet have to succeed in having a DEILD. Can you give me some advice? I actually manage to wake up with my eyes closed without moving quite frequently... however there are two problems that I don't seem to overcome. 1) Either I just lay still for 30 minutes without anything happening except for the paralysis giving me an uncompfortable feeling all the time or 2) I have a dry throat and I HAVE TO swallow. I have tried to refrain from doing that, but sometimes it just doesn't work. How do you get across that line of getting the dream started?



If all else fails just try sitting up as soon as you become aware of waking. If timed correctly, you will force a dream and be in your room, lucid. I use it as a backstop; that is, if I only become aware at the last possible second as I wake up, I immediately attempt to rise into a new dream. It works most of the time. If you come out of a lucid dream, then restarting it by visuals is easy, however if you only just become aware or are having trouble initiating then this may force the issue. It is no different than a WILD in which you roll or float out, except that all you need to do is exit, which takes out some of the variables. There is one condition: you will need decent dream control in order to avoid the boredom that comes with always beginning in your room.

----------


## benni

Thanks for the advice!




> I find that it's often easier to re-enter the previous dream that I just came from.



Oh yes, true. So whenever I happen to wake up with my eyes closed and still I will just attempt it as you just described it and when I don't get to the point of re-entering the dream I will just get up, go to the toilet and then go back to bed and get some more sleep! Sounds good, thanks!  :smiley: 





> If timed correctly, you will force a dream and be in your room, lucid.



Sounds very interesting! I shall try it, Thank you.

----------


## FryingMan

> If all else fails just try sitting up as soon as you become aware of waking. If timed correctly, you will force a dream and be in your room, lucid. I use it as a backstop; that is, if I only become aware at the last possible second as I wake up, I immediately attempt to rise into a new dream. It works most of the time. If you come out of a lucid dream, then restarting it by visuals is easy, however if you only just become aware or are having trouble initiating then this may force the issue. It is no different than a WILD in which you roll or float out, except that all you need to do is exit, which takes out some of the variables. There is one condition: you will need decent dream control in order to avoid the boredom that comes with always beginning in your room.



This is interesting I'll try to remember this.    My thing though is that I wake up *really* quickly.   I only recall having one FA that I caught for a lucid.     I have had luck not moving and just lightly thinking of the last dream and drifting back into it: one I made it back in non-lucidly, and another time was a proper DEILD (to a new dream).   I think that if I tried sitting up quickly I'd actually physically sit up in bed.    Worth a shot, though!

----------


## Astralstar

Thank you, and thanks to all for posting on this thread.  I'll try working with these techniques more consistently - just found this forum and stumbled across DILD and DEILD and MILD, but have yet to WILD.  I've had lucid dreams that feel more real than waking life for years, but also dry spells with dream recall almost nonexistent and little if any lucidity.  So glad I finally found you.

----------


## Saizaphod

This was a great tutorial! Thank you for sharing your method  :smiley:

----------

